# Verrrry Basic Questions.



## Brian.M (11 November 2018)

So, my youngest has been doing lessons for two years, sheâ€™s 11 and keen. Trainer says sheâ€™s doing well and has a nice way with the horses, sheâ€™s a real animal lover anyway. 

As youâ€™d expect sheâ€™s love her own pony at home, we live on a farm so space isnâ€™t an issue as such. 

Iâ€™ve said we can consider it in time but probably not for another two years lessons and basic exams done. She is good to help with calves etc about tue farm. 

Weâ€™re to date a non horse family and there hasnâ€™t been a horse here on the farm in maybe 60 years. 

Iâ€™ve some basic questions to get my head around for a start. 

Is it ok to keep a pony on its own?

Is 10*12 enough for a stable for a medium pony? 

Over winter when it would be stabled how much daily exercise would it need, would being led be enough or would it need to be ridden. 

Any other advice would be appreciated.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (11 November 2018)

To answer in brief;

No, equines like company. However,  some manage with other livestock for company, but not many. The flip side is that ponies can become pair bonded unless you manage them.

Yes a 10 x 12 is fine overnight or day for up to 14hh

Exercise will depend on how much she wants to ride much at weekends,  many cope with just being out in field 24/ or at least all day - and then hacking or a lesson at weekends,  usually in mornings so any sweat is well dried off before nightfall.

Pony phase can last forever,  or till boys come on the scene.... worth looking at getting a pony on loan to start with and possibly a friend too. Good luck!


----------



## Theocat (11 November 2018)

It's lovely to hear she is doing so well and that you are supporting her. Unfortunately, keeping a pony is going to be a bit more involved than you are probably hoping!

You definitely shouldn't try to keep one on its own. They can get very stressed, and behaviour can deteriorate. Nor is it a good idea to keep just two, because they can get very bonded which becomes an absolute nightmare when you try to do anything with them separately. Personally I would never want less than three.

Depending on the size of a pony, you might be fine with a 10 x 12 stable, but it is going to need turnout every day in the winter (or live out 24 hours). If turnout isn't possible, you're looking at two exercise sessions a day, every day, morning and evening, which is going to be impossible if you don't have access to some sort of surface with lighting, and even then it will be exhausting.

Finally, even with another two years of learning, keeping one at home without expert support will be extremely fraught and your daughter is unlikely to enjoy it. 

I suggest you keep an eye out for a part loan or a share two or three days a week (ask your instructor if they can keep an ear open). When and if you do decide to take the plunge, I would strongly recommend planning to keep it on livery for at least the first few months as a minimum.

Your daughter won't have a clue how much she doesn't know - no one does, and it is a shock to the system when you first buy, even if you have decades of experience! Keep on with lessons, and if she can help at her riding school as much as possible it will really help.


----------



## Sandstone1 (11 November 2018)

Horses and ponies really need company of there own kind.  10 x 12 should be ok for a pony but 12x 12 is more usual.
Its better for them to be turned out during the day if not 24/7.  You need to be aware of lamnitis and the need to restrict grazing.


----------



## meleeka (11 November 2018)

It would be a good idea to find a yard at least for the first year so that you have support and can learn from others there. Many people find that having a pony on working livery at a riding school is a good way to learn but do your homework and make sure itâ€™s a good one.


----------



## Cortez (11 November 2018)

Oh gosh, where to start? If you are a farmer with livestock you are well aware of the basic needs of every herbivore, but horses are MUCH more complicated than cattle or sheep. Your specific questions have been answered above, but there are also so many other things to consider, like farrier, worming (different to cattle), dentist, saddlery, transport to lessons/competitions, different grazing, forage and fencing regimes and so on.


----------



## twiggy2 (11 November 2018)

Horses generally do much better with plenty of company from their own kind.
Stable size is fine but horses fair better (as does the rider) if they are out as much as possible.
Most farm grazing is far too rich for horses, fertilised grazing can be a nightmare and the fair much better on rough poor quality grazing.
In 2 years your daughter will still be so young and being on a livery yard with other youngsters will add so much to her experience of horse owning.
I would look at a part loan for 3 or 4 days a week on a friendly livery yard.


----------



## Brian.M (11 November 2018)

Great stuff guys. 
Iâ€™ve pushed out the decision two years deliberately to ensure this isnâ€™t a phase but in fairness if anything sheâ€™s getting more and more interested as time goes on. 

Keeping a pony 30minutes away isnâ€™t an option. If this is something we can do at home it might be an option but not keeping it at stables far away. 

Iâ€™ll be back with some more â€œplease educate meâ€ questions ðŸ˜


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 November 2018)

You don't have to buy more than one pony yourselves, you could offer a stable + grazing to someone else for up to 2 more horses, if you can provide some suitable unimproved grazing.
My first horse wasn't kept on a livery yard, he was kept on a farm with the daughter's pony in an unimproved field on a dairy farm, with a stable which my Dad renovated by the arm house.  Sister and I shared the gelding and Dad was almost always available to help with the hard physical work.  
Livery yards can be a nightmare, so I would avoid like the plague, you and your daughter will need to read up on what horses need but common sense and experience of keeping other livestock goes a long way and of course, the horse would be ultimately your responsibility as daughter is still a child.


----------



## Brian.M (11 November 2018)

Pearlsasinger said:



			You don't have to buy more than one pony yourselves, you could offer a stable + grazing to someone else for up to 2 more horses, if you can provide some suitable unimproved grazing.
My first horse wasn't kept on a livery yard, he was kept on a farm with the daughter's pony in an unimproved field on a dairy farm, with a stable which my Dad renovated by the arm house.  Sister and I shared the gelding and Dad was almost always available to help with the hard physical work. 
Livery yards can be a nightmare, so I would avoid like the plague, you and your daughter will need to read up on what horses need but common sense and experience of keeping other livestock goes a long way and of course, the horse would be ultimately your responsibility as daughter is still a child.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s an option in hadnâ€™t thought of, thanks. 

The stables does exams in horsecare so Iâ€™ve set that as a basic requirement. 

Sheâ€™s also been buying and consuming books from national trust shops. 
Cheers


----------



## Brian.M (11 November 2018)

Duplicate


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 November 2018)

although you have said keeping a pony 30 mins away is not an option, i would say for a child to have a pony at home with no one to ride with is not the best solution.   when i first moved my horse to land i rented i found it very daunting even though i had owned him for 7 years, i was lucky and shared with 2 friends but i dont think i would have been happy on my own... your daughter would have so much more fun if she was at a yard with other people and there would always been someone to ask if she wasnt sure what to do or if the pony wasnt well.....


----------



## SusieT (11 November 2018)

In winter  you are best to still do daily turnout - so allow enough land for this. 
I'd suggest keeping pony at riding school to begin with to get over teething problems, then move to staying at home - but either get a companion or offer livery to someone else


----------



## Brian.M (11 November 2018)

splashgirl45 said:



			although you have said keeping a pony 30 mins away is not an option, i would say for a child to have a pony at home with no one to ride with is not the best solution.   when i first moved my horse to land i rented i found it very daunting even though i had owned him for 7 years, i was lucky and shared with 2 friends but i dont think i would have been happy on my own... your daughter would have so much more fun if she was at a yard with other people and there would always been someone to ask if she wasnt sure what to do or if the pony wasnt well.....
		
Click to expand...

There arenâ€™t yards like that anywhere near us. 
The stables she goes to does lessons at donâ€™t have people about, horses are cared for by the owners. Itâ€™s kids coming and going doing lessons, and then week long camps learning the care.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (11 November 2018)

Brian, if you do keep at home then the 1st thing to do would be to join daughter to Pony Club.  They have tuition and activities as well as competitions in school holidays, she will get to meet other pony owners, ride in groups of same ability and learn. They have their own tests for riders to work towards which are recognised all over.
This does mean transporting pony to and fro tho. Pony Club is also usually a good place to get advice on pony buying or loaning, she will also get insurance cover for activities by being a member.

Keep on with the questions, you'll get a lot of advice here, tho some will be likely be unwarranted ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Gloi (11 November 2018)

Although you aren't horsey it would be a good idea to buy yourself some books on horse care and have a good read in the time before your daughter is ready to get her own pony. You'll then be in a better position to help her.


----------



## Brian.M (11 November 2018)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Brian, if you do keep at home then the 1st thing to do would be to join daughter to Pony Club.  They have tuition and activities as well as competitions in school holidays, she will get to meet other pony owners, ride in groups of same ability and learn. They have their own tests for riders to work towards which are recognised all over.
This does mean transporting pony to and fro tho. Pony Club is also usually a good place to get advice on pony buying or loaning, she will also get insurance cover for activities by being a member.

Keep on with the questions, you'll get a lot of advice here, tho some will be likely be unwarranted ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Where she goes does those things, she hacks regular enough, camps when the they are on and weekly lessons. 
They train towards the recognised exams.


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 November 2018)

could she share a pony at the place that she rides?  that would ease you all in gently and she could get the feeling of having her own without the total responsibility. and the cost......second what FF said, pony club is a good idea as she would be with others of similar age and make new horsey friends as well as learn lots...


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (11 November 2018)

Brian.M said:



			Where she goes does those things, she hacks regular enough, camps when the they are on and weekly lessons.
They train towards the recognised exams.
		
Click to expand...

Where in the country are you, roughly? The reason I mentioned PC is the friendship she will get with other children who also own their own ponies


----------



## JFTDWS (11 November 2018)

Brian.M said:



			Where she goes does those things, she hacks regular enough, camps when the they are on and weekly lessons.
They train towards the recognised exams.
		
Click to expand...

When you've got the (hypothetical) pony - will you still take her there for lessons on the pony?  If not, you should definitely look for a PC branch to join and go to their training rallies.  

Even if she learns everything she can about horse care and riding over the next 2 years, there will still be lots more to learn once she has the pony.  Particularly learning how to ride it.  Ongoing support, lessons and company will be essential for her.


----------



## Brian.M (11 November 2018)

JFTD said:



			When you've got the (hypothetical) pony - will you still take her there for lessons on the pony?  If not, you should definitely look for a PC branch to join and go to their training rallies.  

Even if she learns everything she can about horse care and riding over the next 2 years, there will still be lots more to learn once she has the pony.  Particularly learning how to ride it.  Ongoing support, lessons and company will be essential for her.
		
Click to expand...

Yes the plan would be to continue lessons and progress through a few exams.


----------



## claret09 (11 November 2018)

SusieT said:



			In winter  you are best to still do daily turnout - so allow enough land for this.
I'd suggest keeping pony at riding school to begin with to get over teething problems, then move to staying at home - but either get a companion or offer livery to someone else
		
Click to expand...

sounds like really sensible advice


----------



## Brian.M (12 November 2018)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Where in the country are you, roughly? The reason I mentioned PC is the friendship she will get with other children who also own their own ponies 

Click to expand...

Closest Pony Club is 45 minutes away.


----------



## Brian.M (12 November 2018)

Gloi said:



			Although you aren't horsey it would be a good idea to buy yourself some books on horse care and have a good read in the time before your daughter is ready to get her own pony. You'll then be in a better position to help her.
		
Click to expand...

This is her latest purchase, Â£0.75p from the national trust shop.


----------



## milliepops (12 November 2018)

Pearlsasinger said:



			You don't have to buy more than one pony yourselves, you could offer a stable + grazing to someone else for up to 2 more horses, if you can provide some suitable unimproved grazing.
My first horse wasn't kept on a livery yard, he was kept on a farm with the daughter's pony in an unimproved field on a dairy farm, with a stable which my Dad renovated by the arm house.  Sister and I shared the gelding and Dad was almost always available to help with the hard physical work.
		
Click to expand...

this was my experience of horse ownership as a child too. A friend lived on a mixed farm a short walk away, and I kept my pony with hers. Mine lived in a little shed, hers had an old stable with a cobbled floor. They were turned out together daily.  I second the suggestion of Pony Club when you get the pony, we went together and it was a good way to continue learning. If you had a similar arrangement then the owners of the other pony might be prepared to share the travelling. Most pony clubs aren't at a fixed base but hold rallies in various locations so some may be closer.


----------



## 9tails (14 November 2018)

45 minutes travel each way once a fortnight or once a month is well worth it for the experience your daughter will get.  They also do camps that are a great experience for most kids.  Don't think that you can buy a pony and that's it, daughter will bimble about on it and all will be well.  She'll want to do showing, lessons and clinics at the very least, especially if she's alone at home without the stimulation of others with the same interest.


----------



## Laafet (14 November 2018)

Brian.M said:



			This is her latest purchase, Â£0.75p from the national trust shop.








Click to expand...

That is a great book, I still have mine!


----------



## Brian.M (14 November 2018)

9tails said:



			45 minutes travel each way once a fortnight or once a month is well worth it for the experience your daughter will get.  They also do camps that are a great experience for most kids.  Don't think that you can buy a pony and that's it, daughter will bimble about on it and all will be well.  She'll want to do showing, lessons and clinics at the very least, especially if she's alone at home without the stimulation of others with the same interest.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s a fair point to be fair and Iâ€™ll look into the closest Pony Club meets.  
We had always planned to keep up lessons, camps and of course any relevant exams.  The lady she rides with is a BHS accredited coach. 

Completing some exams is a prerequisite Iâ€™ve set her before we consider anything further.


----------



## Rowreach (14 November 2018)

The answer to many of these issues for many people is to learn to ride themselves alongside their child, and then buy two ........


----------



## Brian.M (14 November 2018)

Rowreach said:



			The answer to many of these issues for many people is to learn to ride themselves alongside their child, and then buy two ........ 

Click to expand...

Yes, daughter has said that Nicola does adult lessons too ðŸ˜


----------



## Rowreach (14 November 2018)

Brian.M said:



			Yes, daughter has said that Nicola does adult lessons too ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Go for it Brian!


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 November 2018)

yes, definitely go for it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clodagh (15 November 2018)

Brian.M said:



			Yes, daughter has said that Nicola does adult lessons too ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Go for it. I look back on the days of hacking with my sons with such joy. We chatted about all sorts and spent wonderful times together.


----------



## Equi (15 November 2018)

I got my first pony at home at age 11. To be honest I knew squat all despite doing all the stuff you mention you want your daughter to do. I learned more in the past few years at livery tha I did having one at home - I also enjoy it more. Being with people makes horses a lot more enjoyable for me and I only wish I had been at livery or had horsey friends from a younger age.


----------



## Bob notacob (15 November 2018)

If we had all known the heartache and tribulations of horses prior to our involvement, would any of us have chosen this life. The thing is that once you are involved and realize the simple joys of having a horse/pony you understand why it is worth the pain. Having a pony is not just fun for your child ,it teaches some real life lessons .Asfor knowing what your doing , WING IT, ive been doing this for 50 years .


----------



## claret09 (15 November 2018)

Laafet said:



			That is a great book, I still have mine!
		
Click to expand...

so do i


----------



## Pearlsasinger (16 November 2018)

Bob notacob said:



			If we had all known the heartache and tribulations of horses prior to our involvement, would any of us have chosen this life. The thing is that once you are involved and realize the simple joys of having a horse/pony you understand why it is worth the pain. Having a pony is not just fun for your child ,it teaches some real life lessons .Asfor knowing what your doing , WING IT, ive been doing this for 50 years .
		
Click to expand...


Absolutely right!

It doesn't matter how much experience you have, you can guarantee that your horse will find something new to throw at you.

I really cannot believe that a farming family, who can all read and whose daughter is attending a riding school and taking tests, can't work out how to look after a pony, as well as some of the YOs we hear about on here.


----------



## Orangehorse (26 November 2018)

Definitely join the nearest Pony Club.  Ponies can get attached to a certain sheep as a companion, some can live by themselves, but some can't cope.  I suppose cattle are moving on and out so wouldn't become a friend.  A Pony should be out as much as possible even during the winter.  Have you a patch of rough ground you could have as a turnout patch?  (My two spent one winter behind an electric fence grazing on a farm track, so they were eating grass off the track and under the hedge and really did very well on it, although they came in at night.)  Farmers want stock off the land in winter to stop poaching but I'm afraid you are going to have to get used to that!  Think of well grazed sheep grazing, not grass for cattle.  Seriously it is potentially very bad for them.

The Manual of Horsemanship is a very, very good book to have, and it is what everyone is taught in Pony Club.  Some things have altered slightly over the years due to modern materials, travelling, competitions, etc. so that different editions are updated,  but if you follow what it says you won't go far wrong.  It does tend to say what you should do, rather than how to do it, but that is where a riding school or instructor comes in.


----------



## Brian.M (3 February 2019)

So just to circle back on this and not to be the guy who asks a question and never comes back.

Daughter is taking her first Aire exam in two weeks and I think there are two more scheduled over the coming months.

Along with riding lessons she does a stable management class which she loves.
Sheâ€™s volunteering a few hours a week mucking out, cleaning tack and saddles which is great to get hours in the stable doing chores getting experience of the basics. And an understanding that owning a horse isnâ€™t all time in the saddle.

We have doubled up on lessons with  a girl locally who is at a similar level it gives the opportunity to build friendship with someone who lives local enough to us who also rides at the same stable and goes to same school although a little younger. The girls mother is a vet in the local practice, she usually does our vetinary work here on the farm, great role model for my own daughter who would greatly love to be a vet.

Pony club was suggested above and we spent some time looking at the options, when we do get a horse we feel itâ€™s something we should do and having been in contact with them they said when we do have a horse we should go along some morning first just to meet people and  see what is going on. My daughter loves the idea of the Pony Club, she understands its a drive away so it may just be once a month initially.

We have some old abandoned  stone buildings on the old farmyard that we will be a daddy & daughter project over this summer to have a stable, it opens onto a small sheltered Haggard which with some work will be a nice tournout space too.

Tanks.


----------



## Rowreach (3 February 2019)

Lovely update, thank you.  Looks like you have a busy summer ahead!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 February 2019)

So glad you popped back with an update, sounds like you have some very sensible plans


----------



## Surbie (3 February 2019)

Well done - sounds like you and your daughter are going to have an awful lot of work fun this summer!


----------



## Clodagh (3 February 2019)

It is lovely to get an update - please keep us informed about your horsey future!


----------



## Cortez (3 February 2019)

Great stuff. If it all goes well you are likely to have a lot of fun, perhaps a little heartbreak, and make a lot of new friends. The very best of luck.


----------



## Pinkvboots (3 February 2019)

Sounds like a great plan I bet she can't wait until she can go looking for a pony, please keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## ycbm (3 February 2019)

What a lovely thread. The absolute best of HHO.

Brian we will need a picture of the pony when you buy it ðŸ˜


----------



## Pearlsasinger (3 February 2019)

Thanks for the update, your plan sounds great.


----------



## Winters100 (3 February 2019)

When I was a child and had a pony we gave free livery to a lovely lady who had 3 older horses in exchange for her caring for mine while I was at boarding school.  Of course you need the right pony - look for a schoolmaster / mistress.  But overall I would say that you would be fine since you are used to caring for animals. Good luck!


----------



## Brian.M (16 June 2020)

I was prompted to come back again as were going to view our first pony today, 13.1 hand light cob, 6 ears old.
The lady from the stables has spoken to the owners and pending a few test rides thinks its very suitable..

My daughter has completed 4 AIRE exams and continues to ride and volunteet at the stable, with the obvious break over COVID, and 6 weeks she missed after breaking an elbow taking a tumble over a fence at the stables, through stubbornness she got up and finished her lesson but admitted afterwards how sore it was...

We have been working away converting the stable and tack/store room, fenced off a nice paddock and been buying in bits and pieces we will need..  A friend donated an old warddrobe to have dust free storage for stuff..

Self fill drinkers in paddock and stable should be done tonight or tomorrow, I presume adult hip height in a corner is ok for a drinker in a stable.. I appreciate as with cattle its a balance of high enough not to gather poop and low enough to be comfortable...

I will stick up some photos of the progress when I get a chance... its nothing fancy but we're happy, we opted for a stable size enough that we can add a second pony..


----------



## dogatemysalad (16 June 2020)

Great update. Good luck with the viewing.


----------



## D66 (16 June 2020)




----------



## Errin Paddywack (16 June 2020)

Lovely update, really looking forward to hearing how you get on.


----------



## MissTyc (16 June 2020)

Lovely update -  so many of us never outgrew the phase. Your daughter is lucky to have your support.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (16 June 2020)

Lovely update, thanks!


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 June 2020)

lovely update,  if the pony is suitable it may be worth contacting blue cross, world horse welfare or other organisation to get a similar sized pony as a companion.  while some horses and ponies can live without others of their own kind , they are herd animals and really its better to have company.  it may seem like they can cope alone but it is not fair on them to live alone...you have plenty of people around to advise so i assume this has been mentioned.  good luck and please keep updating...


----------



## Brian.M (16 June 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			lovely update,  if the pony is suitable it may be worth contacting blue cross, world horse welfare or other organisation to get a similar sized pony as a companion.  while some horses and ponies can live without others of their own kind , they are herd animals and really its better to have company.  it may seem like they can cope alone but it is not fair on them to live alone...you have plenty of people around to advise so i assume this has been mentioned.  good luck and please keep updating...
		
Click to expand...

that’s the plan and why we went with a bigger stable.


----------



## Brian.M (16 June 2020)

Not sure if these will work. 
these buildings had fallen out of use a long time ago. Needed rewiring, new doors, roof timbers and sheeting. 

https://ibb.co/W5SWthy
https://ibb.co/LpvZjgn
https://ibb.co/W3pyt7k
https://ibb.co/hRktz5j
https://ibb.co/VYnGjPb


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (16 June 2020)

Brian.M said:



			Not sure if these will work.
these buildings had fallen out of use a long time ago. Needed rewiring, new doors, roof timbers and sheeting.

https://ibb.co/W5SWthy
https://ibb.co/LpvZjgn
https://ibb.co/W3pyt7k
https://ibb.co/hRktz5j
https://ibb.co/VYnGjPb

Click to expand...

Looking good Brian,  I think I'd just add something like a sheet of Sterling board on the inside of the tin sections for strength as ponies can very much be self harmers, just up to the same height as the top of the bottom door.


----------



## Brian.M (16 June 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Looking good Brian,  I think I'd just add something like a sheet of Sterling board on the inside of the tin sections for strength as ponies can very much be self harmers, just up to the same height as the top of the bottom door.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. 
I will look into that.


----------



## Brian.M (17 June 2020)

Quick question.

how happy would you be having the regular vet of a stables do the vetting.

Their vet is calling tomorrow and I don’t know any other vet in that area. I know my own vet is very straight.


----------



## 9tails (17 June 2020)

Brian.M said:



			Quick question.

how happy would you be having the regular vet of a stables do the vetting.

Their vet is calling tomorrow and I don’t know any other vet in that area. I know my own vet is very straight.
		
Click to expand...

It used to not be recommended, but I believe the regular vet would need to disclose their records to you.  

Agree with Fuzzy Furry, some kickboards against the corrugated iron walls are a must.  Ponies like to lean on things or scratch their bum.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (17 June 2020)

Brian.M said:



			Quick question.

how happy would you be having the regular vet of a stables do the vetting.

Their vet is calling tomorrow and I don’t know any other vet in that area. I know my own vet is very straight.
		
Click to expand...

I really wouldn't be using their own vet, can your vet recommend a practice in that area, or if you post rough  location, am sure you could get recommendations on here.


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 June 2020)

i would say no....better to get completely independent  vet IMO... ask your own vet for recommendations or as FF says let us know a rough area the pony is and maybe someone will be able to recommend a 
vet for you..dont know if i have missed a post but assume pony was what you wanted..


----------



## Brian.M (18 June 2020)

I actually rang the practice and they disclosed straight off they were the regular vet practice of the stables.

They said they would independently get the pony or could recommend an alternative practice.

So we went with an alternative recommend practice.  I can’t be there but I’ve spoken directly to the vet who is going out.


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 June 2020)

sorry,  call me suspicious,  i would ask your own local vet if the practice is ok.  as you are new to horse buying you may not be aware of problems with horses being vetted by a vet recommended by the sellers connections...it may all be fine ,hope it is..


----------



## Brian.M (18 June 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			sorry,  call me suspicious,  i would ask your own local vet if the practice is ok.  as you are new to horse buying you may not be aware of problems with horses being vetted by a vet recommended by the sellers connections...it may all be fine ,hope it is..
		
Click to expand...

it was another practice in the same area, I may as well googled and came to the same place by chance.

the vet I spoke to was professional and knows my own local vetinary practice owner that we deal with for the farm.

I’ve allot of respect for vets, have to trust someone at some stage. 


it’s a real eye opener, I’ve spent as much on a pedigree bull without half the checks.

as the lady from our own stables says, at some stage it’s going to come down to me making a decision, I’m fine with that

it’s done now and the report will be emailed on this evening. Vet was very happy, pony slightly overweight but nothing of concern.


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 June 2020)

i am afraid that there are quite a few not so honest people in the horse world so its best to be cautious.  glad all seems ok and you get your daughters new pony soon.... i hope you realise that if anyone gets a new animal on here pics are expected, please


----------



## Brian.M (18 June 2020)

So a deal was done.

Pending  a weeks trial we have bought a pony.

We are so excited.


----------



## Splash2310 (18 June 2020)

Brian.M said:



			So a deal was done.

Pending  a weeks trial we have bought a pony.

We are so excited.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations! I hope the trial goes well.


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 June 2020)

great news,  bet your daughter is beside herself,  dont forget piccies as soon as she is yours....


----------



## Brian.M (24 June 2020)

We brought home Molly today.

it all went well, she hadn’t been in a horse box in a while but loaded without fuss, traveled well and unloaded easy.

we walked her in a paddock and let her eat for a while and then brought her into the stable to relax.

Fun times ahead. 
thank you everyone for the advice and encouragement. Doing this right is very important.


----------



## mini_b (24 June 2020)

Awww that is lovely!!! 
she looks very sweet, cheeky face but sweet!
I’ve been following your thread with admiration, just skipped over to see if you had posted photos. 
Did you manage to get a pony companion?

I hope the trial goes well for you all


----------



## ycbm (24 June 2020)

Your daughter is gorgeous and will be a great addition to the horse owning world.  
pony's quite nice too 😁
.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 June 2020)

Brian, that's brilliant news! V glad pony has arrived safely. 
Hope all works out and pony doesnt blot copy book too early on lol


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 June 2020)

great news and lovely pictures,  hope your daughter enjoys her...


----------



## NinaYoungEquestrian (26 June 2020)

I would definitely recommend a companion, having one will cause issues if the pony is the needy type and could escalate to ridden and leading issues due to separation anxiety, 2 companions would be ideal in order to avoid this, if you are looking for easy companions I would recommend going to a rescue home for horses and adopting a horse that just wants to be put in the field as your daughter may struggle finding the time to excessive and care for three horses, however to keep costs down it might be suitable to have a look at local stables as they would provide company for your daughters horse free of charge and someone will be there to look after the horse if you go on holiday! For basic knowledge it’s well worth buying the BHS horse and stable management book and the stage 1 book as this will cover the basics on looking after horses and good luck


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (26 June 2020)

NinaYoungEquestrian said:



			I would definitely recommend a companion, having one will cause issues if the pony is the needy type and could escalate to ridden and leading issues due to separation anxiety, 2 companions would be ideal in order to avoid this, if you are looking for easy companions I would recommend going to a rescue home for horses and adopting a horse that just wants to be put in the field as your daughter may struggle finding the time to excessive and care for three horses, however to keep costs down it might be suitable to have a look at local stables as they would provide company for your daughters horse free of charge and someone will be there to look after the horse if you go on holiday! For basic knowledge it’s well worth buying the BHS horse and stable management book and the stage 1 book as this will cover the basics on looking after horses and good luck
		
Click to expand...

Err, read through the thread, Brian acknowledged last June he needed a 2nd one


----------



## Brian.M (27 June 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Err, read through the thread, Brian acknowledged last June he needed a 2nd one  

Click to expand...

Yea a companion will happen in time, probably a rescue to help out those in need. 

Molly was being bullied a bit in the paddocks she was in and the lady from our own stables said she is very relaxed and likely enjoying a bit of peace for the moment.

its not a sterile environment either. Our cats are about the paddock and stable lots, we have some rescue chickens up the yard from her and while they are housed until they build strength they will be out and about soon. One group of cattle are in the field next to her paddock and have taken to standing in the gateway watching her.

I have a small radio to leave on low in the tac room, I know it’s good for cattle and it will help keep the fox back from the yard. It can’t do any harm either.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (27 June 2020)

She's a very cute pony.
That pink nose could easily get sunburned so have some factor 50 handy for the hotter days. Henny show supplies do a special coloured suncream so you can tell when it has rubbed off.


----------



## Orangehorse (27 June 2020)

In a perfect world a pony needs a companion, but I bet there are many, many single ponies living on a farm with other animals, its not like it is stuck in a paddock by itself away from all company.

Best of luck, lovely pony, and I hope your daughter has plenty of fun in years to come.


----------



## Brian.M (27 June 2020)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			She's a very cute pony.
That pink nose could easily get sunburned so have some factor 50 handy for the hotter days. Henny show supplies do a special coloured suncream so you can tell when it has rubbed off.
		
Click to expand...

yes seller warned us and gave the balance of what they were using.

thankfully her paddock is in what was our old “haggard” that’s an old Irish language  word for a small fortified field surrounded with stone walls and trees, traditionally used to store reeks of loose hay over the winter safe from stock and storms. So there is shade from sun and shelter from wind.


----------



## Brian.M (27 June 2020)

NinaYoungEquestrian said:



			For basic knowledge it’s well worth buying the BHS horse and stable management book and the stage 1 book as this will cover the basics on looking after horses and good luck
		
Click to expand...

We have the books already. Part of the deal when my daughter first wanted a pony two years ago was that she would complete all the basic Official Aire exams to build basic competency before we got a pony. 
that allowed me time to refurbish the stable area.


----------



## Brian.M (28 June 2020)

We finally got a saddle fitting done. One fitter let us down and another gentleman I contacted came straight off and sorted us out. 
Pony was very fidgety, not ridden for a few days and we’re having high winds and blasting rain at the moment.

Anyway, we are ready when this storm passes.

I think first ride out I will use the lunge line on the bridal For security.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (28 June 2020)

Brian.M said:



			We finally got a saddle fitting done. One fitter let us down and another gentleman I contacted came straight off and sorted us out.
Pony was very fidgety, not ridden for a few days and we’re having high winds and blasting rain at the moment.

Anyway, we are ready when this storm passes.

I think first ride out I will use the lunge line on the bridal For security.
		
Click to expand...

Sensible idea, I'd lunge pony 1st perhaps,  but def keep hold on 1st trip out.
Then maybe lead daughter round an enclosed paddock a few times, before letting her loose.


----------



## Brian.M (28 June 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Sensible idea, I'd lunge pony 1st perhaps,  but def keep hold on 1st trip out.
Then maybe lead daughter round an enclosed paddock a few times, before letting her loose.
		
Click to expand...

that’s what we did.
We tac’d her up and walked the enclosed yard for a while.
Switched to the lunge rope and went to the field. Started in small circles.  Then walked the peremiter of the field both ways. Then I let her off when Lian was happy.
All went swimmingly. Even though it was blustery and wet they had no problem. Molly didn’t try to feed which was a worry for Lian and myself beforehand.


----------



## dogatemysalad (28 June 2020)

Love the pictures of your daughter and pony. I hope they enjoy their adventures together.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (28 June 2020)

Excellent update! Hope good things continue,  yes you'll get the odd blip from pony or even rider  but that goes with all animal keeping and wrangling. Happy ventures!


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 June 2020)

good update, you are being very sensible and the pony looks like a good size for her to grow into.


----------



## JJS (29 June 2020)

Brian.M said:



			that’s what we did.
We tac’d her up and walked the enclosed yard for a while.
Switched to the lunge rope and went to the field. Started in small circles.  Then walked the peremiter of the field both ways. Then I let her off when Lian was happy.
All went swimmingly. Even though it was blustery and wet they had no problem. Molly didn’t try to feed which was a worry for Lian and myself beforehand. 
View attachment 50747
View attachment 50748
View attachment 50749

Click to expand...

They look great together! What a lovely thread to read through


----------



## Brian.M (3 July 2020)

Pony has started playing up a bit, Nicola from stables says she likely just playing up on our inexperience.

refusing to take the bit, lifting her head back and to the side.

So we’re working on trust exercises now. Placing the bit under her chin and the bridle against her head. Moving the bit down and resting against her lips. I can get her to take the lead rein in her mouth with my thumb on her tongue without much bother so we do that a few times each session.  

Nicola said he can come out on Monday if we’re still in bother.

The nuances of pony ownership and relationships are fascinating. It’s disappointing but we’re just continuing to build a trusting relationship with her, it’s a long term thing so short term problems are to be expected. She has a lovely nature and the times we did get the bit in her she loved being ridden and had no problems, forward but easy to ride and willing to please is how Lian describes her,

On a seperare note, my god the appetite of the thing !! Her paddock has lots of grass so we’re strip grazing it. I wish our beef cattle would have such driven appetites. It’s a different mentality trying to just maintain condition, I’m programmed to managing pasture for weight gain which is simple in comparison.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 July 2020)

Lol, welcome to the world of pony ownership  😂 yes, they mostly eat like locusts  😂
Ref the bit, slow and easy.
If necessary,  undo the cheekpiece buckle on one side so bit is hanging, pop bridle on over ears and get it comfortable,  then carefully try to ease bit in and then buckle up cheek again.
If pony was ok to start with, perhaps the bit has inadvertently bumped her teeth when going in. Equines are often tolerant but when they say 'no' its usually for good reason.


----------



## MissTyc (3 July 2020)

Some of the playing up is likely linked to settling in, but don't discount the instant effect of more or different grass than usual on some ponies!  I've known a few to change personality depending on the grass situation ...


----------



## Brian.M (3 July 2020)

MissTyc said:



			Some of the playing up is likely linked to settling in, but don't discount the instant effect of more or different grass than usual on some ponies!  I've known a few to change personality depending on the grass situation ...
		
Click to expand...

How does one work around that ?

The pony is definitely obsessed with the longer grass through the strip fence.


----------



## Surbie (3 July 2020)

In my experience they are always obsessed with the big grass beyond the fence. Being on her own (this is not a dig, I know you will be looking for a companion) might mean she has more time to obsess about it. Mine looks longingly through the fence at ours, but will slope off to play with his fieldmate too.


----------



## Brian.M (3 July 2020)

The layout of this paddock leaves no view of other long grass.
I’m hoping when it’s more even all over then it will be less temptation.


----------



## Brian.M (8 July 2020)

Been getting on well with Molly. 
managing to get the bridal on without much flaff.

we’re splitting between riding after tacing up or just grooming so the bridal doesn’t always mean she’s going to be ridden. 

Her chicken pals are finally out and about the yard which she is interested in. They are rescue hens god bless them, plumping up and regrowing feathers but still a bit sad looking.

I also scored a horse box. Gosh they are so expensive. I got an indespension monarque, never saw one before but imdespension trailers I’ve used before and found them good.  Needs a bit of tidying but can use immediately and I’m an engineer by trade so can do the work myself.

Molly and Lian are off to their first four day camp next week. Lots of excitement.


----------



## D66 (8 July 2020)

Not that it really matters but it's "bridle" and "tacking".
Loving your journey!  Will be even better with a trailer - has your D joined Pony Club?
XX


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 July 2020)

good news you now have transport, hope daughter and pony enjoy camp


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (8 July 2020)

What a great update, glad bridle issues are receding now.
Hope they have a great time at camp, remember to tuck non melting sweets into daughters kit!

Of course you know its mandatory to drop off a clean child, tack and pony, and pick up a spotless pony and filthy child - usually with a bag full of unworn clothes still folded? 😂😂


----------



## Brian.M (8 July 2020)

D66 said:



			Not that it really matters but it's "bridle" and "tacking".
Loving your journey!  Will be even better with a trailer - has your D joined Pony Club?
XX
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Being an engineer spelling and such  like never quite stuck.

pony club in time, where they meet is quite a way off from us so I’m reluctant to commit to something I can’t follow through on.


----------



## Brian.M (8 July 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			What a great update, glad bridle issues are receding now.
Hope they have a great time at camp, remember to tuck non melting sweets into daughters kit!

Of course you know its mandatory to drop off a clean child, tack and pony, and pick up a spotless pony and filthy child - usually with a bag full of unworn clothes still folded? 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

sounds about right.




splashgirl45 said:



			good news you now have transport, hope daughter and pony enjoy camp
		
Click to expand...

Yes I don’t like borrowing. Trailer came at easy money, wasn’t being used. Euro equivalent of about £700.  I’ve rectified a breaking problem, lights are working although I’ve to buy a new side lamp that’s broken.  Needs a ram for the front ramp and rear ramp will need new timber.
Ryanair refund from missed holidays bought the trailer.


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 July 2020)

having pony transport much more important than a restful holiday !!


----------



## Brian.M (15 July 2020)

I’m curious as to people’s opinions on feeding straw.

We have good clean barley straw and I’ve been giving some to Molly along with her hay to bulk out the hay reducing calories. 

I was thinking to stuff a hay net with straw to keep her nibbling at something when she wants to ?

I’ve introduced the straw slowly to avoid any upset.  Some information online says feeding straw is ok and some says not to.  Surely straw is more like the rough grasses these ponies evolved to scavenge in the wild ??


----------



## Errin Paddywack (15 July 2020)

I have used both barley and oat straw for feeding in the past and would again if I could source any decent stuff.  Just make sure they always have plenty of water.  Only time I had a problem was when they ran out of water.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (15 July 2020)

Brian, yep all fine, especially for chubbers to keep fodder going in, as EP says above


----------



## Brian.M (15 July 2020)

Great..
So its ok to have straw there all the time..
Then just split her hay in a seperate net morning and evening..

There is plenty of water available.. Self fill drinker in the stable and out in the paddock, she has free access in and out of the stable from the paddock all the time..


----------



## Brian.M (15 July 2020)

Camp is going well..
5th from the left..


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (15 July 2020)

Does she need hay twice a day at present? None of mine get hay twice a day except in winter when weather v bad and no grass. Even the dieting fatty only gets soaked hay at night and has to forage a bare paddock in day for the odd blade of grass.

Camp photo looks great, daughter enjoying it?


----------



## Brian.M (15 July 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Does she need hay twice a day at present? None of mine get hay twice a day except in winter when weather v bad and no grass. Even the dieting fatty only gets soaked hay at night and has to forage a bare paddock in day for the odd blade of grass.

Camp photo looks great, daughter enjoying it? 

Click to expand...


Camp is going great..
Not sure if I was more nervous dropping my daughter or the pony 
No real reason for the hay twice only to spread it out..


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 July 2020)

all looking good,  sounds like you have good ideas and hope daughter is having fun...


----------



## The unicorn (15 July 2020)

That’s brilliant update you are very good parents. My parents wouldn’t buy me a horse until I was 18 and they own a farm .


----------



## PigPeppa (15 July 2020)

What a lovely thread!!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 July 2020)

We find that if they have access to hay they don't gorge on the grass.  I have used straw to fill up a fat horse in the past.  Your photos are lovely.  I'm glad that your daughter is enjoying her pony.  Just a word of caution - ponies have been known to stand on hens' feet and damage them.


----------



## mini_b (16 July 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			We find that if they have access to hay they don't gorge on the grass.  I have used straw to fill up a fat horse in the past.  Your photos are lovely.  I'm glad that your daughter is enjoying her pony.  Just a word of caution - ponies have been known to stand on hens' feet and damage them.
		
Click to expand...

we’ve had 2 casualties... One is still with us. Neither the chooks nor horse seem to be even slightly cautious of each other.


----------



## misst (18 July 2020)

What a lovely camp picture - that brings back some happy memories I hope they are having a fab time.


----------



## oldie48 (19 July 2020)

What a lucky daughter and the pony is great. Do keep posting updates, i've really enjoyed reading about your journey and seeing the pics.


----------



## Brian.M (31 July 2020)

We’re “mostly” getting on well and anything that’s not Perfect I’d put down to our (my) inexperience.

Tacking up is going really well, I’ve gotten more confident and feel she trusts me more with the bit

still getting to grips with her appetite. We’re keeping her on a bare paddock and weighting her hay nets which are 50/50 hay and straw.  Made a rookie mistake of hanging a fresh hay net and then immediately trying to tack and ride her which she really didn’t want. She just wanted her hay net and after 20 minutes just refused to ride except back to the stable 🙄

She was back at the yard for lessons today and rode really well but got tires towards the end. Yard owner very happy with her progressWe’ve been building her rides up in length and work to build her condition steadily while trimming weight slowly.  She will be in livery for a few days as we’re away ourselves.

Stable owner gives us stuff to work on until next time, we don’t bring her for all of Lian’s lessons as work commitments don’t allow but they are happy to have her whenever we can.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (31 July 2020)

V pleased for you that things are generally going quite well Brian 
Good to hear bridle is no longer an issue and laughing at the rookie error in giving pony hay when wanting to ride!
Hope everything continues to go well


----------



## splashgirl45 (31 July 2020)

nice to hear you are getting on well.  its a steep learning curve at the beginning and you will continue to learn for as long as you have a pony.  i have had horses for over 50 years and still learn new things when i look after other people's horses, carry on as you are as it sounds like you are on the right track and have someone experienced to advise when necessary...


----------



## Not_so_brave_anymore (1 August 2020)

I love every single part of this story! I often feel in this forum that there's an expectation that everyone has perfect facilities, and knows exactly what they're doing all the time, but this just shows that you can have a fantastic time with a nice (not perfect!) little pony and and more experienced people on hand to help/advise. I think your little girl is literally living the dream!


----------



## Theskebaldmare (13 August 2020)

Brian.M said:



			So, my youngest has been doing lessons for two years, sheâ€™s 11 and keen. Trainer says sheâ€™s doing well and has a nice way with the horses, sheâ€™s a real animal lover anyway.

As youâ€™d expect sheâ€™s love her own pony at home, we live on a farm so space isnâ€™t an issue as such.

Iâ€™ve said we can consider it in time but probably not for another two years lessons and basic exams done. She is good to help with calves etc about tue farm.

Weâ€™re to date a non horse family and there hasnâ€™t been a horse here on the farm in maybe 60 years.

Iâ€™ve some basic questions to get my head around for a start.

Is it ok to keep a pony on its own?

Is 10*12 enough for a stable for a medium pony?

Over winter when it would be stabled how much daily exercise would it need, would being led be enough or would it need to be ridden.

Any other advice would be appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

 no you can't keep a pony on its own otherwise it will get lonely but you can rehome a companion pony from a rescue , 10*12 is properly a little small in my opinion and yes you will have to ride out in winter even in the wind and rain and keeping a pony is hard work so think hard about it


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (13 August 2020)

Theskebaldmare said:



			no you can't keep a pony on its own otherwise it will get lonely but you can rehome a companion pony from a rescue , 10*12 is properly a little small in my opinion and yes you will have to ride out in winter even in the wind and rain and keeping a pony is hard work so think hard about it
		
Click to expand...

You have just replied to Brian's post from 2018.
If you bother to read his thread here, you'll see how the story unfolds and where he and his daughter are at now having got the pony quite a while ago, after heeding advice on here.


----------

